# Shoutbox



## James

Shoutbox has changed the location.. can you guess where? finders shouters...


----------



## Bassoonist Student

Hi James 

Where is Shoutbox gone, May I ask? 

Thank you!

Martin


----------



## James

It's not appearing since I designed the new skin 

Give me a few days and will have a shoutbox somewhere if it is all that needed


----------



## Bassoonist Student

No problem , James.

I understood. Take your time . 

Thank you 

Martin


----------



## Nox

In case anyone was wondering...my computer is back...complete with a new harddrive...and, now so am I!...


----------



## Bassoonist Student

Hi Nox!

hehehehe, Good Welcome back to here.  

Cheers

Martin


----------



## Nox

Thanks! It's good to be back!


----------



## Bassoonist Student

Hi again Nox!

You're welcome anytime .

Martin.


----------



## Nox

Well, we're currently practicing Brahms' Academic Festival Overture for orchestra...I found a copy of it on Friday...and have listened to it a few times.

It's starting to grow on me. Playing something vs. just listening to something is so totally different! Once you've gone through it note by note you have an entirely different perspective/appreciation for a piece.


----------



## Daniel

Yes definatly.

You might even love a piece if you play it yourself that you would have found kinda boring if you just had listened to it.


----------



## James

Looks like this thread has become shoutbox!


----------



## MustPractice

Nox said:


> Well, we're currently practicing Brahms' Academic Festival Overture for orchestra...I found a copy of it on Friday...and have listened to it a few times.
> 
> It's starting to grow on me. Playing something vs. just listening to something is so totally different! Once you've gone through it note by note you have an entirely different perspective/appreciation for a piece.


Hey! This is one of my personal fav! Very unlike Brahms... so Weberian and Janissary. So how's it going? This work is huge... u guys doing the complete thing? Up to the omm pa pa at the end?


----------

